# Межпозвоночная грыжа



## Julia.rahmanowa (18 Май 2017)

*юлия рахманова*
24 августа 1988
Доброго времени суток. Меня зовут Юлия, пол женский, возраст 28. Примерно год назад начали мучать сильные головные боли ( затылочные), заложенность правого уха, покалывание правой части лица. Обратилась к неврологу, направили на МРТ головного мозга и сосудов. Заключение: МР признаки гипоплазии левой позвоночной артерии. МР картина неполной задней трифуркации левой ВСА. Назначено лечение актовиген, пирацетам, глиателин, Фенотропил, Церебролезин. Спустя месяца полтора головные боли прошли. Но ухудшалось зрение и заложило второе ухо. Далее обратись повторно к неврологу с сильными головными болями, шумом в ушах и стянутости правой стороны лица. Также спазм трапецедной мышцы и шеи. Направили на МРТ шейного отдела Заключение :дорзальная правосторонний медиано - парамедманная грыжа межпозвоночного диска с5-с6 размерами до 0.4 мм. Назначено лечение Мильгамма в/м, афлутоп в/м, мовалис, Мидокалм в/в. Далее Ксефокам и Мидокалм в таблетках. Во время лечения сильная головная боль, боль и шум в ушах, ухудшение зрения, мошки в глазах, стягивает мышцы лица ( при закрытие глаза поднимается уголок рта, при поднятии бровей рот уходит в право) Вся правая сторона будто в маске. Неврологом было назначено так же нашение воротника Шанца, и рефлексотерапия с подавляющим эффектом ( лицо и шея с плечом с правой стороны) После лечения чувствовала себя замечательно и прекрасно на протяжение 4-5 месяцев! На сегодня опять очень сильно тянет лицо на правую сторону... Хочу сделать акцент на том что 10 лет назад у меня был паралич Белла ( была полностью обездвиженная правая сторона лица) восстановилась %на 95, мимика отличная, брови поднимались, губки и бантиком и трубочкой, то есть всё на протяжении 10 лет было в порядке!!! Меня это не беспокоило!!! И со стороны даже никто не замечал что ранее случалась со мной такая беда... Будьте добры скажите пожалуйста что происходит с лицом? Невролог у которого я наблюдаюсь говорит что даже по прошествию 10 лет может тянуть мышцы лица после стресса или переохлаждения ( простуды) , мне хочется услышать Ваше мнение по поводу связи лицевого нерва и грыжи в шее... И действительно ли нерв может дать о себе знать спустя такое большое время... Какое лечение ещё необходимо по мимо рефлексотерапии? Очень жду вашего ответа и заранее благодарю. Заключения МРТ прилагаю в фото так же отправила снимок шейных позвонков.


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2017)

@Julia.rahmanowa, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## AIR (18 Май 2017)

Julia.rahmanowa написал(а):


> Ваше мнение по поводу связи лицевого нерва и грыжи в шее...


Утро доброе. Моё мнение - никакой связи.


Julia.rahmanowa написал(а):


> И действительно ли нерв может дать о себе знать спустя такое большое время.


Имеются нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне мышечно-тонического свойства. .. И более 10 лет... Это вполне может поддерживать проблему. 


Julia.rahmanowa написал(а):


> Какое лечение ещё необходимо по мимо рефлексотерапии?


В дополнение к рефлексотерапии очень помог бы специалист по мягкотканевым методикам мануальной терапии. ..


----------



## Julia.rahmanowa (18 Май 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> В дополнение к рефлексотерапии очень помог бы специалист по мягкотканевым методикам мануальной терапии. .


Благодарю за ответ! Скажите специалистов занимающихся ПИР в своём городе я не найду, подойдёт ли в моём случае массаж ( лица) , либо массаж и управления должны быть на сопротивление ( для растяжения мышц)?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2017)

Обратитесь к профессору Барулину Александру Евгеньевичу, который работает на кафедре неврологии Волгоградского медицинского университета.


----------



## AIR (18 Май 2017)

Julia.rahmanowa написал(а):


> подойдёт ли в моём случае массаж ( лица) , либо массаж и управления должны быть на сопротивление ( для растяжения мышц)?


Это по типу : "на безрыбье и рак рыба"..


----------



## Галина Каримова (22 Май 2017)

Julia.rahmanowa Здравствуйте, очень прошу Вас, ознакомиться с моей темой, заранее благодарю. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27024/#post-320049

Здравствуйте, Юлия



Julia.rahmanowa написал(а):


> мне хочется услышать Ваше мнение по поводу связи лицевого нерва и грыжи в шее... И действительно ли нерв может дать о себе знать спустя такое большое время... Какое лечение ещё необходимо по мимо рефлексотерапии?



Грыжа шейного отдела позвоночника действительно могла вызвать обострение нейропатии лицевого или тройничного нервов - такое явление наблюдается достаточно часто. Также не исключено, что в Вашем случае имеются два самостоятельных заболевания, не связанные друг с другом. Ответ на этот вопрос может и должна дать ЭМНГ шейного нервного сплетения и черепных нервов

В любом случае, кроме рефлексотерапии я рекомендую физиотерапию и медикаментозное лечение

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Julia.rahmanowa (22 Май 2017)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> В любом случае, кроме рефлексотерапии я рекомендую физиотерапию и медикаментозное лечение


Доброго времени суток, благодарю Вас за ответ! После завтра еду на приём к одному из докторов данного форума. Скажите а медикамезное лечение это ( противовоспалительное, миорелаксант) или что? И про физио пожалуйста напишите подробнее что именно? Буду очень благодарна Вам


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Май 2017)

Julia.rahmanowa написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток, благодарю Вас за ответ! После завтра еду на приём к одному из докторов данного форума. Скажите а медикамезное лечение это ( противовоспалительное, миорелаксант) или что? И про физио пожалуйста напишите подробнее что именно? Буду очень благодарна Вам


Да, медикаментозная терапия это НПВС (вольтарен, диклофенак, мовалис, месулид), миорелаксанты (мидокалм), витамины группы В (мильгамма), препараты для улучшения реологии крови (трентал) - все желательно для парантерального введения. Кроме того, желательно выпонение интраневральных блокад с умеренными дозами гормонов (дипроспан, дексаметазон) и местных анальгетиков (лидокаин, мипивакаин).

Из физиотерапии я рекомендую прогревание (УВЧ, СВЧ, микроволновая терапия), ультразвуковую терапию, лазер, электростимуляцию, фонофарез и пр.


----------

